# Best Physique?



## plazzman

Plain and simple, whos got the best physique in MMA?

Id go with 
Georges St Pierre









Hon Men: Frank Shamrock and Kevin Randleman


Discuss


----------



## GMW

This is weird. I agree with you.


----------



## plazzman

GMW said:


> This is weird. I agree with you.


what the fact that were comparing physiques?


----------



## GMW

plazzman said:


> what the fact that were comparing physiques?


yeah =P. 
Josh Koscheck is probably up there too.
Sherk is the closest to a body builder but I think bodybuilders look creepy sooooo


----------



## ID06

Sean Sherk


----------



## plazzman

yeah Im not neccessarily judging based on size, other wise Lesner and Sapp would be #1

Im going by power/efficiency/fitness/general appearance


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ

GMW said:


> yeah =P.
> Josh Koscheck is probably up there too.
> Sherk is the closest to a body builder but I think bodybuilders look creepy sooooo


Creapy? I hope you're not one of those 120 pounds skaters with a 4 pack :thumb02:


----------



## mattandbenny

Melvin Guillard and Cheick Kongo have a good physique.


----------



## bbjd7

This is a little strange but I think it's a intersting topic.

I would go with Melvin since the man looks like his muscles are being squeezed into his skin.

A guy no one has mentioned yet Forrest Griffen has about a 16 pack during weighins and Rich Franklin is pretty ripped.


----------



## itsallgood

Randleman for sure Don frye too.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ

itsallgood said:


> Randleman for sure Don frye too.


Don Frye? Like your men big do yah? Haha Just kidding. I think Rampage is well built, Randy is great for an old dude, Fedor FTW!

This K-1 guy has nice abs (no ****)


----------



## Fedor>all

As gay as this sounds, I'm pretty jealous of Roger Huerta's physique. Dude looks pretty damn ripped for 155:


----------



## johnfromthe219

big tim and or matt hughes


----------



## Suvaco




----------



## WaCkO92

forest griffin (hes got like a ten pack and his obliques are fuckin ripped)

phil baroni used to be a bodybuilder

gsp

couture pretty ripped too


----------



## WaCkO92

S_I_C said:


> Don Frye? Like your men big do yah? Haha Just kidding. I think Rampage is well built, Randy is great for an old dude, Fedor FTW!
> 
> This K-1 guy has nice abs (no ****)


fedor? flab city lol jk but seriously this is best physique....

i think its time to stop nut hugging fedor so much he went to some organazation that nobodies heard of to probbly fight crappy guys

correct me if im wrong...


----------



## CroCopPride




----------



## WaCkO92

CroCopPride said:


>


oh yeah boy lol looks like me posing lol

cro cop had a pretty good physique in pride.


----------



## Okami-Fan

Lmfao this is a awesome Thread Plaz and i would rep you but i can't rep you anymore right now but back on topic
Arlovski
Okami
GSP
Sherk


----------



## 6sidedlie

Jason MacDonald is one buff dude.

Guillard has ridiculous abs, but are impressive.

I don't even know, they all have ripped bods that make me smile at mine. Haha, oh well.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ

WaCkO92 said:


> fedor? flab city lol jk but seriously this is best physique....
> 
> i think its time to stop nut hugging fedor so much he went to some organazation that nobodies heard of to probbly fight crappy guys
> 
> correct me if im wrong...


Can you read sarcasm. BTW, people have heard of Bodog. And Matt Lindland is far from crappy.


----------



## toddums

Man you guys are gay.


But I would have to say


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ

toddums said:


> Man you guys are gay.
> 
> 
> But I would have to say


Now now, no need to be insecure about yourself 

Where in Seattle you live?


----------



## toddums

S_I_C said:


> Now now, no need to be insecure about yourself
> 
> Where in Seattle you live?


Haha Bothell bro.


----------



## anton

sherk bar none...that's what i strive for every single workout.

*waits for dumbass, uneducated steroid comment*


----------



## wukkadb

This IS a pretty gay thread, but whatever floats your boat! As far as physique goes, from a bodybuilding stand point, I'd definitely give the cake to Sherk. He carries a good amount of mass as well as symmetry and good lines/cuts. GSP comes in a close 2nd and there are some others that I just can't think of off the top of my head.


----------



## plazzman

Whoa relax people, Im asking who has the best physique not "whos got the biggest dick", you think all the judges in the Mr.Universe comps are gay?

Im talking about symmetry,perportion, fitness. Not tightest buns and dreamiest eyes


----------



## toddums

plazzman said:


> Im talking about symmetry,perportion, fitness. Not tightest buns and dreamiest eyes


I know what my next thread is going to be about...


----------



## sirdilznik

I'm going to go with Kevin Randleman


----------



## Fedor>all

plazzman said:


> Im talking about symmetry,perportion, fitness. Not tightest buns and dreamiest eyes


It's not?


----------



## GMW

anton said:


> sherk bar none...that's what i strive for every single workout.
> 
> *waits for dumbass, uneducated steroid comment*


[Obligatory steroid comment]


----------



## JWP

plazzman said:


> Whoa relax people, Im asking who has the best physique not "whos got the biggest dick", you think all the judges in the Mr.Universe comps are gay?
> 
> Im talking about symmetry,perportion, fitness. Not tightest buns and dreamiest eyes



hehe im with you. what is wrong with people? If this was an aussie forum the first page would have some good natured and sarcastic gay innuendo. Some insecure dudes on here. Obviously diminishing your ego is a part of the fighting arts you havnt encountered yet!

I like Huerta coz its the most like Bruce Lee I can think of (suggestions??). Its also something like what i would look like if i was in the same condition.

Good thread

repped:thumb02:


----------



## Biowza

Pretty sure being a homosexual means being sexually attracted to the same sex as opposed to the opposite sex. I can pretty comfortably say that Roger Huerta is a good looking guy without being sexually attracted to him. 

Back on topic, Huerta, GSP, Cheick Kongo, and Arlovski all have awsome physique.

EDIT- How could I forget Yushin Okami, that guy is crazy strong and really toned as well.


----------



## name goes here

I don't think there's really much connection between strength and appearance. Since fat doesn't weigh much.

Anyway lowest body fat - biggest muscles is without any competition at all Randleman. His only prob is that his leg muscles are a bit too big- making him uneven - but thats genetics - nothing you can really do about it.

He also had a lot of strength - just not much gas tank.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU

<---------Norifumi Yamamoto 5'3" 141 pounds 0-2% body fat....crazy.
Roger Huerta
Georges St. Pierre
Sean Sherk


----------



## Maximus

I'm going with Fedor because his physique is closer to mine LOL.


----------



## Cartheron

Way back when, Ken back in UFC1 and 3. We watched them and were like, "That's a fkin cartoon character!" :thumb02: 

Now? I dunno, Wanderlei is pretty ripped. Arlovski too.


----------



## Terry77

Big beach muscles doesn't make a great physique. Bruce Lee was thought amongst many to have one of the greatest and most natural builds in history. Just watch the Mister Olympia shit, guys are gassing from just posing, so I wouldn't consider it a great "athletic" physique. Frank Shamrock was one of the best combinations of build and athleticism I've seen. YouTube - Frank Shamrock Vs. Dan Henderson pt. 1 dude can deadlift.

"Bench pressing doesn't win fights" - Randy Couture


----------



## PrideFan123

GSP
Early Shamrock
Sherk, even when he wasn't roiding looked good


----------



## Sterling

Forrest was looking good at 76


----------



## kamikaze145

Melvin Guillard
Vitor in the day
GSP
Phil Baroni when he is at his best
Randleman
and Butterbean. I cant believe I am the first one to make a butterbean joke.

Oh man! I just looked back and saw it. Damn! Well, sorry for claiming credit for the first Butterbean joke


----------



## T.B.

- GSP
- Sherk
- Alexander
- Guillard
- Kongo
- Couture
- Arlovski
- Belfort
- Overeem
- Rampage
- MacDonald


----------



## CopperShark

J-Mac, and S-Sherk are tied for most jacked.


----------



## plazzman

TREY B. said:


> - GSP
> - Sherk
> - *Alexander*
> - Guillard
> - Kongo
> - Couture
> - Arlovski
> - Belfort
> - Overeem
> - Rampage
> - MacDonald


Whoa, Houton Alexander?

Sorry dude, the guy looks like hes been attacked by a bear in his abdomen


----------



## southpaw447

As far as muscular physique Melvin Guillard takes it.

As far as physique/power/athleticism/speed etc GSP hands down


Here are some more

Kid Yamamoto ( think so)

Urijah Faber


----------



## southpaw447

TREY B. said:


> - GSP
> - Sherk
> - Alexander
> - Guillard
> - Kongo
> - Couture
> - Arlovski
> - Belfort
> - Overeem
> - Rampage
> - MacDonald


Rampage isn't that ripped, IMO

Belfort is sporting some hardcore saddlebags these days but back when around UFC 43, he was sheredded

Couture is for his age but it's not that impressive.

Alexander....well i agree with Plazz


----------



## toddums

Jmac is pretty ripped.


To the mod who warned me, it was a joke for gods sake...


----------



## B-Real

I think Evan Tanner had a good healthy look. I don't think it looks too nice when people are ripped to shreads.


----------



## T.B.

southpaw447 said:


> Rampage isn't that ripped, IMO
> 
> Belfort is sporting some hardcore saddlebags these days but back when around UFC 43, he was sheredded
> 
> Couture is for his age but it's not that impressive.
> 
> Alexander....well i agree with Plazz


Not that ripped? ARE YOU DRUNK bro?!?

Seriously....you must've got lit with that "Brianna" chick or somethin' - I think you better look again:










C'mon Ron Jeremy...gimme a break.

---

Oh yeah, I forgot to add "Ace" to my list.


----------



## B-Real

I use to go to body building competitions and to the gym with my dad all the time and I thought of Rampage straight away.


----------



## 18573

Kevin Randleman is so freakin jacked it's ridiculous.


----------



## Slamnbam88

the brothers are absolutely crushing the white boys
randleman/kongo/guillard/koshcheck even

we have like gsp/sherk/aa?


----------



## Biowza

Slamnbam88 said:


> the brothers are absolutely crushing the white boys
> randleman/kongo/guillard/koshcheck even
> 
> we have like gsp/sherk/aa?


koscheck is black?


----------



## sirdilznik

Slamnbam88 said:


> the brothers are absolutely crushing the white boys
> randleman/kongo/guillard/koshcheck even
> 
> we have like gsp/sherk/aa?


You have to take into account that the darker skin pigmentation makes them look more defined. This is why bodybuilders tan for competitions. That being said Randleman really is a monster.


----------



## -Lukas-

plazzman said:


> Im talking about symmetry,perportion, fitness. Not tightest buns and dreamiest eyes


Fedor has the dreamiest eyes for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## mercom

plazzman said:


> Whoa, Houton Alexander?
> 
> Sorry dude, the guy looks like hes been attacked by a bear in his abdomen


just because his abs dont look symmetrical... i assume they way he builds up his abs is better for taking punches than looking good


----------



## Judoka

Hector Lombard


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU

JZ also has a good physique.


----------



## NCK

I don't know how you guys overlook this guy:









*Zulu*

He's ripped. He could obviously go 5 rounds with anyone.


----------



## Judoka

NCK said:


> I don't know how you guys overlook this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zulu*
> 
> He's ripped. He could obviously go 5 rounds with anyone.


Pfft, He is behind Emmanuel Yarborough who fought at the early UFC's.


----------



## Judoka




----------



## NCK

Judoka said:


>



Imagine that motherfucker' GnP'ing you.


----------



## Judoka

NCK said:


> Imagine that motherfucker' GnP'ing you.


One of his wins is via Submission(Smother)


----------



## NCK

Judoka said:


> One of his wins is via Submission(Smother)


It would have been Submission (Fear)


----------



## IcemanCometh

Couple I haven't seen listed so here goes:

Jeff "Snowman" Monsoon

Josh burkman

Rashad Evans

Tito Ortiz back in the day

but the prize has to go to:


----------



## AmRiT

I like the build of GSP and Kongo


----------



## Suvaco

First hetero comment on the entire thread.


----------



## Lotus

wow you have degayed this thread 30 points wawa


----------



## 18573

Marvin Eastman deserves a mention


----------



## swpthleg

Gina! All day.


----------



## TKOSPIKE

swpthleg said:


> Gina! All day.


lol hell yeah!:thumb02: 
btw i didnt know u swung that way! LOL jk


----------



## GodlyMoose

I always thought Arona was ripped.


----------



## murrayjb

By weight class, the dudes with the craziest physiques that just pop up in the top of my head.

LW: Sean Sherk 

WW: Hector Lombard 

MW: Drew Mcfedries 

LHW: Marvin Eastman 

HW: Cheick Kongo


----------



## plazzman

LW: Sean Sherk
WW: Georges St Pierre
MW: Jason Mcdonald
LHW: Vitor Belfort/Randleman
HW:Andrei Arlovski


----------



## Okami-Fan

OKAMI is all i have to say


----------



## Biowza

Okami-Fan said:


> OKAMI is all i have to say


Thats all you have to say about every thread lol.


----------



## Poseidon72

I go with Hector Lombard.


----------



## swpthleg

Andrei Arlovski, if you can see under all the hair or fur or wool or whatever the hell he's covered in


----------



## Lotus

I always thought he was half Sasquatch personally.....


----------



## TKOSPIKE

Lotus669 said:


> I always thought he was half Sasquatch personally.....


:laugh: that literally made me burst out laughing


----------



## TheNegation

Arlovski looks like he stepped off the set of 300 in this picture









Even without taking his age into account, Couture has got to be up there.









Yamamoto


----------



## Judoka

The Couture one is a UFC "model like" picture and they make it a bit better then it really is but still he has a good physique.


----------



## SuperMang'

That picture two slots up look like Randy when he was in LHW, no?
He seems much larger in this picture, and I agree. Definitely up there with the rest of them. His age only exadurates how difficult it must have been for him to get and maintain his physique.


----------



## Biowza

Judoka said:


> The Couture one is a UFC "model like" picture and they make it a bit better then it really is but still he has a good physique.


Yeah, I was going to say...It has most likely been photoshopped. You've got the whole 'slanted stance' with the sweat dripping down.


----------



## TheNegation

The main difference I noticed about Randy was his arms, they like doubled in size after he moved to HW.

I honestly wouldn't be saying Couture if this was before the Gabe fight, it just struck me how ridiculously ripped he was in that fight. I was going for Gabe right up until they squared up to each other in the Octagon, then I knew he was fucked.


----------



## Lotus

I knew Gabe was fucked as soon as he knocked out cro cop i said to myself.... awesome another win for randy wooooo! but yeah when I'm 44 years old i hope to look in as good of shape as the natural


----------



## A-Zo

Congo or Arona


----------



## I.P.Freely

Don't like the ripped look one bit. I wouldn't trade my current physique for GSPs or Sherks. And my current physique isn't that great.

On aesthetic grounds I would vote for the guys who are clearly really athletic but who aren't popping out of their skin. Roger Huerta and Koscheck both have superb physiques, but Shogun's I would probably place at #1. 

(On a side note... here in Thailand (where I live) you see guys with the really ripped physique all the time- guys who work the boats, farmers, builders, who live on two tiny low-calorie, low protein meals a day. They are really small guys but are as ripped as GSP, and usually incredibly strong as well.)


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ

I.P.Freely said:


> Don't like the ripped look one bit. I wouldn't trade my current physique for GSPs or Sherks. And my current physique isn't that great.
> 
> On aesthetic grounds I would vote for the guys who are clearly really athletic but who aren't popping out of their skin. Roger Huerta and Koscheck both have superb physiques, but Shogun's I would probably place at #1.
> 
> (On a side note... here in Thailand (where I live) you see guys with the really ripped physique all the time- guys who work the boats, farmers, builders, who live on two tiny low-calorie, low protein meals a day. They are really small guys but are as ripped as GSP, and usually incredibly strong as well.)


U lik the fedor look lulzzzz!11!


----------



## I.P.Freely

S_I_C said:


> U lik the fedor look lulzzzz!11!


Fedor's look is just fine with me. If you haven't been brainwashed into thinking that good conditioning is the same as being ripped, you can see he has a great physique.


----------



## Sterling

Cub Swanson of the WEC is pretty ripped as well....


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ

I.P.Freely said:


> Fedor's look is just fine with me. If you haven't been brainwashed into thinking that good conditioning is the same as being ripped, you can see he has a great physique.


Sherk obviously has great conditioning, as does Fedor, but thinking Sherk has a great physique doesn't mean we've been brainwashed. If you want brainwashing watch those Dove commericals with the fat ladies, trying to say that you have a good body when your stricken with layers of lard is obviously brainwashing.:thumb02:


----------



## Spartan42

I'd have to go with
1. Yamamoto
2. Guillard
3. GSP
4. Frank Trigg
5. Couture


----------

